# If You Own A Gun You Need To Read This!!



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmmm, I wonder if anyone has brought this to the attention of the person that's in charge of the Executive Branch of our government, since he's directly in charge of OSHA, and can stop this immediately.


----------



## Paldie (Oct 5, 2004)

*Update*

I looks like the time for comment has been extended 60 days according to the NRA-ILA site,

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=3151


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

HMMH...I always thought the ATF regulated explosives. They are the lead federal agency for explosives you know...

steve


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Tried to put my opinion on there and it wont let me. Go figure darn inrtusive goverment


----------



## sunaj (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it is going to be very important that a drive is started to unseat the officials who were responsible in the first place in trying to destroy our sports traditions by such a monstrous piece of legislation


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

the proposal has been sqaushed


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i brought this point up last year about ammo is the gun grabers are getting ready to attack them next. the lead is one point that look at it. many people laugh at me and said i dont know what i am talking about. we going to pay $100 for a box of bullets you watch


----------

